# final burial



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for this question , but , here goes . Are there any laws concerning the spreading of a deceased persons ashes on a lake ?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes there is, contact the DNR of the state the lake is in. If it is international waters I don't know what you would do. But I do know there is procedures to do this and you need some type of permit.


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

i contacted the bay city office of the michigan dnr and the lt. i spoke to gave me the "general run-around" . he can not give me permission or issue a permit to "break the law" , because spreading ashes over a lake is considered "littering" ---- he also said that people do it all of the time --- however , he can not ok it ---- i guess its one of those , "its not illegal until you get caught" things


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

gillgetter said:


> i contacted the bay city office of the michigan dnr and the lt. i spoke to gave me the "general run-around" . he can not give me permission or issue a permit to "break the law" , because spreading ashes over a lake is considered "littering" ---- he also said that people do it all of the time --- however , he can not ok it ---- i guess its one of those , "its not illegal until you get caught" things


If you get caught?? what's it cost??? I would ask...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Same fines as littering but....I can say this now.....just do it and don't be telling a lot of people about it. That is what Bay City was trying to tell you without actually saying it. It is easier just to say no you can't and leave it at that because that is the law but they were trying to be up front with you. I have already told my wife I want mine dumped from a tall cliff in the Grand Canyon


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ray, don't let her sneak up behind you when visting, she my make your wishes some true sooner than expected :lol:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Ray, don't let her sneak up behind you when visting, she my make your wishes some true sooner that expected :lol:


I said dump my ash.....not push my Asssssssssss.:lol:


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Airoh said:


> I said dump my ash.....not push my Asssssssssss.:lol:



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

If and when you do, make sure the wind is at your back!


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Bowslayer said:


> If and when you do, make sure the wind is at your back!


i was at an ash sprinkling ceremony last year. I motioned my brother in law over to where i was standing while my sister in law was saying some words. He almost didn't come wanting to be by her side. He walked over kind of p.o'd. WHAT he said stearnly under his breath. Just watch i said. Sure enough, when she went to throw the ashes into the water, her and five other people got plastered. My brother in law busted out laughing, i'm rolling on the ground. Good thing everyone had a sence of humor because the laughter was contageous. I know Ray was rolling in the clouds also. 



I also have my father in laws ashes buried on my property in the U.P.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

snakebit67 said:


> i was at an ash sprinkling ceremony last year. I motioned my brother in law over to where i was standing while my sister in law was saying some words. He almost didn't come wanting to be by her side. He walked over kind of p.o'd. WHAT he said stearnly under his breath. Just watch i said. Sure enough, when she went to throw the ashes into the water, her and five other people got plastered. My brother in law busted out laughing, i'm rolling on the ground. Good thing everyone had a sence of humor because the laughter was contageous. I know Ray was rolling in the clouds also.


 
That is funny. Maybe every should have jumped in the water to get more of the ash in.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Not to start trouble and by no means am i trying but i would really really like to know HOW ASH is considered littering? If you burn a fire it leaves ash so is that littering? I geuss i just dont understand how ash can be considered littering when it will just soak into the water or soil?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok heres what i would do.... first check wind direction. then worse comes to worse pay the littering fine.
or maybe fight it in court? wheres the evidence?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you are burning you need a burning permit. Also if you burn, even with a burning permit and someone took their ashes and dumped them somewhere else that isn't the burning parties property, you wouldn't think that is littering. Kind of like shooting a deer and leaving the gut pile in the woods isn't littering but take the deer home, field dress it and then dump it in the ditch somewhere.

Anyway, a member has PM'ed me and is upset with me because I posted to break the law. So I guess I better closed this one so the member doesn't feel cheated because of the other threads I closed because of the same thing. Sorry to all for my post above in this thread. - Closed


----------

